# My House in New Hampshire



## Sdyer1357 (Nov 19, 2008)

If you look Close you can see my house LOL. All that ice and NO SNOW to plow


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, you really got hit! Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Sdyer1357 (Nov 19, 2008)

We are Fine Thanks, Just a good wake up call at 4am.....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow im glad ur okay, thats why i will take snow/rain over that anytime!


----------



## Sdyer1357 (Nov 19, 2008)

Time to fined out if i am really in good hands with All State ????


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, that was closer then I'd like. There isn't a tree close enough to hit my house.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

That doesn't look like a ficus!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Better fire up the chain saws! Glad your alright!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

WOW. glad that you made it out safe


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You should be able to get paid from both sides. When the insurance company does the estimate let them know that you have someone to clean it up. Send them the bill through your business to clean it up and fix everything, then collect on the insurance money too! You get paid to fix it and you get paid from the insurance company. Is that possible?


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats what it looked like here just a bit worse up there we are gonna be very very busy with clean ups. good thing i didnt sell the international!!! haha


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

99zr2;674170 said:


> That doesn't look like a ficus!


That just cracked me up!!!Love that commercial!! Seriously though man, that sucks and hope you turn out good with your insurance.


----------

